# Scott Addict F01 2011



## ppower

Here it is the upcoming Scott Addict 2011, ready for the Tour de France:


----------



## TucsonMTB

ppower said:


> Here it is the upcoming Scott Addict 2011, ready for the Tour de France:


Nice! A professional team bike?


----------



## Borti

More pics please!


----------



## Borti

Here is their new aero project / bike:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/tour-tech-scott-project-f01-aero-road-bike


----------



## MTBAlex

wow! that looks amazing. So it is being currently ridden in the TdF?


----------



## Borti

yeah - the new aero project bike is what the team is currently riding in the TDF.


----------



## EpiphFreddy

I believe Cavendish is riding the old Addict according to Paul and Phil.


----------

